# portland info/trek's site lacking



## joules (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm looking at a portland as one of the few drop bar city/commuter bikes with disc brakes that actually comes in grown-up sizes (need a 62-63cm). 

does anyone know what the rear wheel spacing is? I'm a little concerned as there are precious few 130mm rear disc hubs out there, and I've never heard anything good about a bontrager wheel (particularly the ones the bontrager web site doesn't even mention) so I don't want to get stuck with them. 

Also the fork, anyone know if it can take a 180mm rotor? Bonty's web site says nothing.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I am pretty sure the rear hub spacing is 135mm but a shop with one of the bikes could easily measure (or just call Trek directly).

Any fork with an I.S. mount can take an adapter to go from 160mm to 180mm rotors but it wouldn't be wise. That amount of braking power could overpower the available traction unless you were planning on running some really meaty tires. Having used the brake on an offroad bike I can't see needing any more power on a road bike, even loaded touring.


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm fairly certain the Portland's rear spacing is the road bike standard of 130mm (this is what I was told at my LBS). Plus, the Lemond Poprad also uses the Bonty Select Disc Road wheelset and it's definitely 130.

Yup, very tough to find pre-built disc hub wheelsets with this spacing. Please refer to this old post with more info:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=115942

As for the disc brakes, I agree with davidka that a 180mm rotor would be overkill. There is also a good possibility it would put too much stress on the fork. 

Speaking of rotors, the Portland uses a smaller 140mm dia in back. Due to frame interference issues, pretty sure you can't retrofit a larger 160 either.

Paul


----------



## bbtheory (May 24, 2007)

joules said:


> I've never heard anything good about a bontrager wheel


 

Trollish comment for the Trek forum, especially with the number of positive comments around on Aeolus and other wheels from Bonty.

If you have such a distaste for Bontrager wheels why even buy a Trek?


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just uncrated my 2007 closeout Portland. PM me next Friday if I haven't PM'ed you the rear spacing spec's- things are kind of busy now w/ Finals coming up for the summer semester for me to take the time to measure it.


----------



## migmi (May 21, 2006)

I had a Portland for 500 miles of riding. Rear hub spacing is 130mm. I was told by Trek customer service that the wheelset would work for my weight (250#). I broke 2 rear spokes and the shop tried to find me a disc hub with 36h spoke count and we could only find 1 which was to much $. The shop gave me full credit for the bike and they built me up a Surly Crosscheck with 36H Salsa Delgado rims. I loved the Portland when I rode it. 
FYI - the bike shop was Richardson Bike Shop in Frisco TX.


----------

